# Dog Pack Attacks Gator In Florida



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.

The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and "survival of the pack mentality" bred into the canines.

See the remarkable photograph below courtesy of Nature Magazine.

Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the gator.

Not for the squeamish


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

HA! good stuff


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Plainsman, that is outstanding. Looks just like my pack of rabbit dogs.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

OK you can set the hook now, I took the bait. :lol:


----------



## honkerhunter83 (Mar 17, 2009)

now thats funny !!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

awesome :lol:


----------

